# Help ASAP!



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

How to use the Gh and Kh test kit from Aquarium pharmaceuticals, i dont understand the instruction, any body here know how to, before injecting co2


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What part don't you understand? Isn't the KH something like add two drops, shake, add a drop, shake, repeat until it changes colors? The number of drops added is your degrees KH. This is from memory, so don't quote me.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i really dont know mike, i think thats it, dont understand the dropping thing


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Sell your tank and get plastic fish. The regent bottle is a should have a dropper type tip on it. So you shake the bottle. Remove the cap. Invert the bottle over the container of water to be tested and gently squeeze the bottle. A drop of regent will either fall into the container of water or on the floor depending on how good your aim is.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay i'll try it thanks rix, how much for the plastic fish?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Dude, they've both told you what to do...

1. Fill the test tube with tank water to the line.
2. Add a drop of the chemical in the kit, shake the tube.
3. Continue adding drops and shaking until the water changes color.
4. The number of drops you've added is equal to the number of degrees of hardness of your water.

If you hear someone say they "have a KH of 5", this is how they've found out. It took 5 drops in the vial for the water to change colors.

Here's a link to APs FAQ about water hardness: http://aquariumpharm.com/en_us/faq/waterChemistry_gh-kh.asp

If you're still having trouble after this you might do well to take Rex's advice.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

this is my result:

10 GH
7.6 Ph
9 KH

so whats the suggestion, can i put he co2?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Even with zero KH and GH you can add CO2. Knowing your KH and pH will help you guesstimate your CO2 levels.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> this is my result:
> 
> 10 GH
> 7.6 Ph
> ...


These numbers aren't used to determine if you can add CO2 as much as they're a guide to finding how much CO2 is already disolved in your water. Find your KH and pH on the chart below to get an estimate of your current level.

Using the numbers you posted you have a CO2 concentration of about 7ppm.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The CO2 will help lower the pH making the water more acidic. When this happens you know that carbon is in the water. How much carbon depends roughly on the ppm readings on the above chart. With your KH at about 9, you want to get that pH down to 6.8-7.0.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay got it! thanks guys


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Are those readings from the tank or the tap?

If they are from the tap did you let the water rest for 24 hours?

If they are from the tank then you have some other type of buffer in the system. Water with a kH of 9 will normally have a pH of around 8.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah its from a newly tank water, i just put the water on the tank and check it immediatley, right now its 1 day old, i'll check it again if i got home


----------

